# Infinite loop, booting CD to install



## tiko (Oct 21, 2009)

Hello all,

I am attempting an install of FBSD 7.2-RELEASE on an older Compaq presario laptop, model M2000.  So far, I've had no luck.  During the boot sequence, when hardware is being probed, "fwohci0: phy int" is repeatedly blasted to the screen and the machine is put into a loop.  It must be physically powered off and cannot be paused or broken.  I have tried booting with AHCI disabled, safe mode as well as single user mode.

I've not been able to find any information on this, and funnily enough, this model laptop does not have Firewire.  There may be other reasons that I'm not aware of as to why that particular thing is being probed.

Any insight would be appreciated, although this is not a priority thing.  Would just be nice to have a second laptop. 

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## tiko (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm going to attempt to build a kernel that does not include the firewire stuffs and replace the kernel on the installation disk.  I'll see where that gets me.


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 21, 2009)

you can try older/newer freebsd disks and sill install version that you want....

handbook 2.5.3
look at figure 2-11
you can edit *6.2-RELEASE* and replace it with version you want to install


----------



## tiko (Oct 21, 2009)

I think perhaps you misunderstand.  The installation does not even reach sysinstall.  It hangs and loops infinitely during hardware probe immediately after the FreeBSD boot loader.

I did not think to try an older version, but I do not think that is the route I want to take.  Is there perhaps a kernel option that I could set under the Boot Loader Prompt (option 6) that would disable or prevent certain hardware probes?  That would at least allow me to bypass this particular thing and install.


----------

